
Ask HN: Is it just me or is the Mentat logo ripped off from Gitlab? - hacknat
Mentat logo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thementat.com&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;2016&#x2F;06&#x2F;mentat-logo-blue-square.png<p>Gitlab logo(s):
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;about.gitlab.com&#x2F;images&#x2F;new_logo&#x2F;B.jpg<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.openshift.com&#x2F;images&#x2F;partners&#x2F;gitlab.png
======
rpeden
They're definitely similar.

The Mentat logo has more triangles in different positions. The exterior shape
is similar, though Gitlab has a flat section in the middle and Mentat doesn't.

It's subjective, but the Mentat logo is different enough that I'd call it
"inspired by" rather than "ripped off", and also possible that two design
teams ended up with similar logos without having seen each others work.

